# Moebius Deluxe Dracula



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)




----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)




----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

You knocked it out of the park, Trendon!!!!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

apls said:


> You knocked it out of the park, Trendon!!!!


Thank you, Apls.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

As always, your AWESOME talent makes a great kit even BETTER! Outstanding job!!!


Ben


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

septimuspretori said:


> As always, your AWESOME talent makes a great kit even BETTER! Outstanding job!!!
> 
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man....again I'm BLOWN AWAY....
Your painting on these kits reminds me of what
Rembrandt does(did) on on canvas...you capture light and transfer it
to three dimentional objects....
I personally find this Outstanding :thumbsup: to say the very least...
Denis


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Man....again I'm BLOWN AWAY....
> Your painting on these kits reminds me of what
> Rembrandt does(did) on on canvas...you capture light and transfer it
> to three dimentional objects....
> ...


Thanks a bunch, Denis.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! I need to get one soon!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Fantastic job! The "implied lighting" is amazing.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Beeauutiful!!! :thumbsup:


~RK~


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Guys.
Glad you all like it.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

A great use of color to create that creepy mood come alive!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent job Trendon!

Here is another Dracula if you dont wanna build one yourself.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dracula-with-his-Victim-/151000694555?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item232857bf1b


Sarcasm? Yes. But if you describe something as professionally built.............


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The flesh tones look great. Fantastic job!

Sean


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Guys!


----------

